# looking of custom varsity/ letterman jackets



## dayoldchocolate (Aug 7, 2011)

for my clothing line i'm want to make letterman jackets for the fall/winter season. i have the ideas i need someone to produce them.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Henry,

how many pcs do u like to produce? if u are interested in overseas garment manufacturer, pls try to source the supplier from alibaba, any other specific question, pls ask, will try to help.

Bill


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

cobblestones.com


----------



## dayoldchocolate (Aug 7, 2011)

michellefanfan said:


> Hi Henry,
> 
> how many pcs do u like to produce? if u are interested in overseas garment manufacturer, pls try to source the supplier from alibaba, any other specific question, pls ask, will try to help.
> 
> Bill


i'm looking to produce around 10.


----------

